# 69000 miles and still no CBU



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

65k miles and no CBU issue. But I think its just matter of time. I plan to get it cleaned around 95k miles point if CBU doenst happen by then. I have another 2 yrs and 35k miles warranty left on car. I suggest in your case if you plan on keeping for long get it cleaned else wait for it to happen and then trade it in after getting codes cleared. But no point living in fear of when its going to happen.


----------



## totitan (May 11, 2013)

DieselAlles said:


> I would like to do that as well but passing vehicle emissions testing would be toug
> 
> 2011 BMW 335d Diesel
> 2001 Ford Excursion Powerstroke Diesel
> ...


In CA they dont test tailpipe emissions on diesels, just a brief visual and a scan for codes. If I install a block off plate for the EGR I would just remove it a few days before the smog test and clear the codes.


----------



## DieselAlles (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks for replying. I don't live in fear of CBO or anything else that is in my control. For the most part, I know the mechanical condition of everything I maintain. The 335d has been maintained by BMW up to now. Going forward it will be my responsibility so I've got to get up to speed. CBO is but one thing I've got to investigate. Is it a growing problem in our 335d? When I drive the car, it's pretty easy to average 40MPG+ every tank. My wife's heavier foot averages 37MPG. Will the 7 yr/100,000 warranty cover this issue? And if CBO does rear its ugly head, how hard will I have to push BMW to take ownership of this problem?

This is definitely a soapbox issue for me. To think that modern clean diesel owners have to face CBO after paying a premium for their vehicle, expecting it to give them 100,000's of thousands of miles of reliable service only to have it choke on it's own sludge in less than 90,000 miles is unbelievable.

In the past, I've operated class 8 tractors that go beyond 750,000 miles without ever having their manifold much less their heads pulled. I know of UPS package cars equipped with 7.3L Navistors/Powerstrokes with half a million miles on the odometer before they were retired without any major maintenance issues. Started and shutdown a hundred times a day. I've heard all kinds of reliability stories for Mercedes 220d/240d/300d/300td as well. Diesels historically were over engineered to withstand the extreme pressures and loads put on the engine. Plus diesel itself is a light, self lubricating oil that pumps and injectors depended on for lubrication. Everything was geared for longevity.

So what are you getting with a modern <insert brand here> clean diesel which all are apparently susceptible to CBO? Has anyone heard of a manufacturer being dragged into court over this?


----------



## totitan (May 11, 2013)

DieselAlles said:


> Thanks for replying. I don't live in fear of CBO or anything else that is in my control. For the most part, I know the mechanical condition of everything I maintain. The 335d has been maintained by BMW up to now. Going forward it will be my responsibility so I've got to get up to speed. CBO is but one thing I've got to investigate. Is it a growing problem in our 335d?
> Its a problem. Best way to learn about it is to read the related threads on this site.
> When I drive the car, it's pretty easy to average 40MPG+ every tank. My wife's heavier foot averages 37MPG. We never get better than 34 but we drive it hard. These engines need to be worked. The worst thing you can do to one is baby it.
> Will the 7 yr/100,000 warranty cover this issue? Yes
> ...


----------

